# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  Spam Assasin кто может помочь или дать направление.

## BlackLotos

Уважаемое сообщество, добрый день! 
Установлена freeBsd под ней Sendmail & Spam Assasin. 
Все работает замечательно метится спам. Как изъять все помеченые письма из общего потока писем и направить на определенный e-mail?

----------


## BlackLotos

Можно закрывать тему. Решение найдено.

----------

